# Attention Hardcore Deer Hunters



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

Nodak Outdoors is currently seeking a volunteer writer to share your wealth of knowledge with other fellow deer hunters. Contributions by fellow outdoorsmen and women has made the site what it is, and it's been growing consistently since the inaugural opening date of March of 2002.

There's a lot of exciting things coming to the site, and we'd like some more knowledgeable writers to be apart of it.

If you're interested, please email [email protected]


----------

